# Foot Trimmng & Foot Rot



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

Today I trimmed 11 goats my back is yelling at me right now but I feel pretty good. I notice that 1/3 of the herd is limping and today I defiantly say 3 specific goats with foot rot. I have never trimmed feet before but I gave it my best. I have one question my vet tells me foot rot will come regardless and I need to lower protein intake but everything I read says neglected feet and wet area encourage this stuff.She did not even Recommend any medicine. I cleaned and scrubbed every foot with a brush to get all mud out soaked in iodine and epson salt and poured Clorox on really bad feet to kill bacteria what else can I do? Here is a before and after shot of some feet that were actually the better feet in the bunch....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would definately trim more often. Instead of doing the whole herd, try a few each week. That way you avoid hoof rot altogether :thumb:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, that foot was ugly before and great after. Good job! I have used kopertox on horses before and it worked well. I have read that some others here use it. But, if you keep up on their feet so that they don't fold over you won't have the pockets of bacteria that cause hoof rot.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What you've done is fine but keeping track of who's hooves were trimmed and doing just a few goats at a time would make things easier for you.... do a few a day every 4 weeks until you see which ones can actually go longer without a trim and you can moniter hoof health a bit easier too.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

I was going to order the boots for the ones with really bad feet to keep it clean has anyone ever used them?


----------

